# Crankety crank cranks



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

OK....need Middleburns. Had DaVinci's in the past and had issues. 


Need 175mm front and rear. 

Anyone know how to get Middleburn to respond? I've sent a few emails and received no response. I've talked to Alex and "it's in a box, on a boat" is the answer.


Customers are growing very impatient. 


MTB tandem cranks....such a bummer there's so few options.:madman:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The Profile stuff looked kind of promising when we were posting about it.

I would like to build a set of older XTR cranks for our xc tandem, but am to lazy and cheap right now.

PK


----------



## phill77 (Aug 31, 2008)

Have you tried getting in touch with any UK shops to see if they can help?

The chaps at JD Tandems always seem helpful to me.

Tandems.co.uk - The UK Tandem Bike Site from JD Tandems - JD Tandems


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't have any control over how quickly Middleburn ships cranks here. Trust me, I don't make money if we don't ship them, so it's as frustrating to me as it is to you.


----------

